# canon 350d best lens ?



## somethingfishy (29 May 2012)

hey there im a camera novice...

have been reading on here that alot of members have suggested that a second hand 350d would make a great starter camera.

couple of questions ... if i bought a 350d body, then bought a good lens to suit, if i got any good and wanted to upgrade the body would i need new lenses or are the interchangeable between models? 

seen a lot on ebay around the £150 mark, what lens for a beginner would you reccomend to go with this? 

sorry to ask such easy to read about answers, but i have found that whatever tech i have bought in the past the expert views and reviews are sometimes misleading! And trusting the advice here thought i would ask   

cheers dave


----------



## Kristoph91 (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

I was thinking along the exact same lines as you. But I don't have a clue about DSLR's etc. Would be great if someone with lots of photography experience could help out here and point us in the right direction.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

Yes, the lens mount is the same across the Canon range so if you change bodies any lenses you buy will fit. Lens choice depends on the type of pictures you want to take. Wide angle for landscapes (and Aquariums   ) Telephoto for taking photos of wild birds for example.


----------



## somethingfishy (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

thanks for the reply ... and sorry this always happens where one answer becomes the next question  

when you say wide angle can you be more specific? the lenses seem to be numerous? or are they all as good as each other?


----------



## sjb123 (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Yes, the lens mount is the same across the Canon range so if you change bodies any lenses you buy will fit. Lens choice depends on the type of pictures you want to take. Wide angle for landscapes (and Aquariums   ) Telephoto for taking photos of wild birds for example.


Not sure if all lenses fit Canons Full Frame Sensor Bodies?
No expert though!!

Cheers Steve


----------



## imustbedreamin (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

no they dont, some do some dont.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

It's the same mount so yes they do fit! If the lens has been designed for smaller sensors though the image won't cover the whole sensor.


----------



## somethingfishy (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

which actual lense would you reccomend? hopefully this will be something i really get into and will upgrade the body, with that in mind is there a lense that will say fit somewhere (in terms of proficiency) between the 350d and the future upgrade? 

thats so vague sorry, but hopefully you get the gist

cheers dave


----------



## imustbedreamin (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

the lens is the important bit, not the camera per se. a 50mm f1.8 is cheap, plasticky and feels like a toy........takes a chuffin good picture though.


----------



## imustbedreamin (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> It's the same mount so yes they do fit! If the lens has been designed for smaller sensors though the image won't cover the whole sensor.



im pretty sure an efs lens wont mount onto, say a 5d mkii.....never tried but im fairly sure it will catch on the mirror :?


----------



## Tom (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

Any EF Lens will fit a full frame or crop sensor, but an EF-S will only fit a crop. 

I started out with a 350D in 2006 and it's a great camera  I'm sure there are bargains around these days


----------



## imustbedreamin (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

that was my understanding tom, although technically speaking my 1d mkii is a crop and an efs wont bolt onto that lol.


----------



## somethingfishy (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d ?????????*

ive put a bid on one on ebay it comes with a TAMRON AF 28-300mm zoom lense and a CANON EF 50mm Marco lense... they have been going for the £150 mark but with these lenses is it worth me upping my max bid to £200 ?


----------



## Nutbeam (29 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d top bid ?*

yes, as those lenses are probably £50+each on their own


----------



## imustbedreamin (30 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d top bid ?*

couldnt agree more, up it to 200


----------



## clonitza (30 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d top bid ?*

I'd save for a newer camera, ditched my 450 after a year, working with iso above 100 was terrible.


----------



## somethingfishy (30 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d top bid ?*

thanks for the advice guys


as a novice ... when would you use iso above 100? for fish tank shots or something else?


----------



## imustbedreamin (30 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d top bid ?*

in lower light situations.

above iso 100 is a bit harsh. i have a 1d classic which is renowned for its less than impressive noise above iso 400 but i can still get a passable shot even up to 1250 with the correct exposure.


----------



## somethingfishy (31 May 2012)

*Re: canon 350d top bid ?*

will keep looking but the one i was bidding on just went over two hundred


----------



## somethingfishy (2 Jun 2012)

*Re: canon 350d top bid ?*

It went for £255 in the end 

there are quite a few 350d body only on ebay for £100- £140 which are tempting.
which lens would i buy... 50mm keeps being mentioned but could someone let me know the exact name please


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2012)

Canon 50mm f/1.8

It's a great value lens. The build quality and autofocus are poor but the optics are excellent. Build quality isn't an issue unless you plan on using it a lot outdoors in all weather and conditions.

It's a particular good lens for full tank shots, but not good for close-ups, due to its minimum focusing distance i.e. how close you can get to the subject.

It's a great portrait lens, due to its large aperture (the f/1.8 bit refers to the aperture. The smaller the number, the larger the aperture). Most cheap kit lenses are widest at f/3.5.

Wide aperture lenses are usually relatively expensive. The Canon 50mm f/1.8 is the exception to this rule and is one of Canon's most popular lenses for this reason.

A large aperture means the lens lets in a lot of light. It also means it can give a shallow depth of field. This means that only a small portion of the image is in focus. Notice a lot of Mark Evans photography - he often shoots with a f/2 lens wide open i.e. at f/2. Notice how only a small portion of the image is in focus. This is desirable as it forces you to see the subject with minimum distraction. Most professional wedding photographers also use large aperture lenses for this reason, and that they let in a lot of light, meaning good results in low-light situations.

On the other hand you have a small aperture, which all lenses can acheive (usually f/22 and smaller).  This gives you a greater depth of field. So more of the image is in focus. So ideal for most landscapes etc. where you want everything in focus from the fore-background. 

A greater depth of field (smaller aperture) is ideal for full-tank shots for this reason. The downside is that because less light is getting let through, you will need to have a longer shutter speed and/or higher ISO setting. Longer shutter speed means fish will blur and higher ISO means image noise/grain. Most modern DSLR are fine up to 800, maybe even 1600 in some circumstances. High-end DSLR can go much higher without significant noise.

If you plan on buying a DSLR I recommend learning the basics of photography in terms of aperture, shutter speed and ISO.

Once you fully understand these concepts you will be better equipped to choose a lens most appropriate for your requirments.

This is a good article ideal for beginners to photography.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/sho ... p?t=414088


----------



## somethingfishy (2 Jun 2012)

Blimey  

Thankyou George, as always you are a legend when it comes to being generous with your knowledge   

Hopefully i will have a camera within the next couple of weeks .. I cant wait to start taken some decent pics of my tank


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 Jun 2012)

+1 for 50mm f1.8 
You wont regret it for sure although it will look a bit odd to someone new to photography 
+2 on reading about iso shatter speed and aperture


----------

